# Please Help me find out what kind of Piranha this is..



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

I know I posted this in pictures and its kinda small...but I seen that u can get people to help u identify ur P here..thanks any advice would be great.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

anyone??


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

pic is bad....looks like a red belly with bad coloring


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

IMO pygocentrus nattereri


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

i agree a red belly with a not so red belly


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

flashover00 said:


> pic is bad....looks like a red belly with bad coloring


yea but it dosen't have the red in its eyes. 
it doesn't have a humeral spot... or it might be faded...

my guess is a tern, but the anal fin is too red... humm i have no clue lol


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

lol.....leave it up to Frank or get some better pics


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Get better photos. The clear eye suggests a P. cariba, though some localities P. nattereri have clear eyes.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

100% Cariba with that jaw otherwise


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> RockinTimbz Posted Today, 07:37 PM
> 100% Cariba with that jaw otherwise


 Jaw is no value to determine Pygocentrus species.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I was just saying that my reds and my caribes from the gills up are not identical. The caribes have larger jaws and their gill plates are much lighter in color.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'll try to see if my bro will borrow me his camera..my cell phone don't take that great of picture...but he's not a Red Belly..I have a Red Belly with him and your right about the eyes and the body color...he didn't have that little red on his tail before and that pic was before I changed his habitat..that was my old tropical tank for my Bala's.......by the way he took out to Red Belly's.... here some pics of Caribe, Tern, Super Red and a Piraya I got the pics from Aqua Scape....and in that pic my heater was broke....so thats the reason for his fins being down...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

To me...that anal fin looks very caribaish.....so my first thought is a stressed out cariba.

As Frank said...a better pic is needed.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> I was just saying that my reds and my caribes from the gills up are not identical. The caribes have larger jaws and their gill plates are much lighter in color.


And as I stated, your information/opinion is wrong. There is little to no value in those opinions based on research.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> To me...that anal fin looks very caribaish.....so my first thought is a stressed out cariba.
> 
> As Frank said...a better pic is needed.


Thank you..Yeah Like I stated ...the heater had broke and that was my old Bala fish tank...he looks better now..about 8-9 inches...but how come he don't got that black spot?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

face2006 said:


> To me...that anal fin looks very caribaish.....so my first thought is a stressed out cariba.
> 
> As Frank said...a better pic is needed.


Thank you..Yeah Like I stated ...the heater had broke and that was my old Bala fish tank...he looks better now..about 8-9 inches...but how come he don't got that black spot?
[/quote]
I have seen many cariba without the humeral spot...however they have been the larger older guys. Im sure there are some that dont have it when younger. Im not saying that your fish is a cariba....just that it looks like one to me because of the anal fin and the overall appearance....that is just a guess though. I would let him settle down and get a better pic to get an accurate id.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks alot..I will do that and post some better pics when my bro lets me use his Digital Camera...


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

I say tern... They can have some red to their fins... If you need proof i can take some pics of mine.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

looks like a localised caribe/deformed caribe to me


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

hastatus said:


> > I was just saying that my reds and my caribes from the gills up are not identical. The caribes have larger jaws and their gill plates are much lighter in color.
> 
> 
> And as I stated, your information/opinion is wrong. There is little to no value in those opinions based on research.


Sorry about that


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

well my P ain't deformed....thats just a bad pic...i'm gonna take a pic with my cell at least till my bro gets back..so I can use his digi but ...i'lll post it tommorrow...fo sho...


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> To me...that anal fin looks very caribaish.....so my first thought is a stressed out cariba.
> 
> As Frank said...a better pic is needed.


Thank you..Yeah Like I stated ...the heater had broke and that was my old Bala fish tank...he looks better now..about 8-9 inches...but how come he don't got that black spot?
[/quote]
I have seen many cariba without the humeral spot...however they have been the larger older guys. Im sure there are some that dont have it when younger. Im not saying that your fish is a cariba....just that it looks like one to me because of the anal fin and the overall appearance....that is just a guess though. I would let him settle down and get a better pic to get an accurate id.
[/quote]

"There's no such thing as a "Notatus" version of a cariba... Pygocentrus notatus is a synonym of Pygocentrus cariba. It could be a cariba if the humeral spot is faded due to stress but all the caribe I've seen have red pectoral fins. Does it normally have a humeral spot (black blotch behind the gill plate)?

BTW, there are natts w/ clear eyes. " DonH

This is not my response but a response that I got from another forum..just wantd to see what ur opinion was on what this guy said? and if he is accurate on what he said


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> "There's no such thing as a "Notatus" version of a cariba... Pygocentrus notatus is a synonym of Pygocentrus cariba. It could be a cariba if the humeral spot is faded due to stress but all the caribe I've seen have red pectoral fins. Does it normally have a humeral spot (black blotch behind the gill plate)?
> 
> BTW, there are natts w/ clear eyes. " DonH
> 
> This is not my response but a response that I got from another forum..just wantd to see what ur opinion was on what this guy said? and if he is accurate on what he said


Yes, DonH is correct.

The humeral spot is present even on non-P. cariba specimens though not as prominent. The humeral spot can be absent on some young juvenile P. cariba (rarely seen), but absent nonetheless. Red pectoral fins don't amount to anything significant. Just because you see a few P. cariba with red pectoral fins doesn't mean the rest of the species in nattereri or piraya, doesn't have this feature. That's why the 3 species in genus Pygocentrus are considered Red Piranhas.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

THanks Hastatus...I will get a better picture for u guyz...as soon as i can...


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

well guys I checked my PH and man was it high....higher than 7.6 ...working on that gonna check for nitrates...he does have a humeral spot..like u said its faint right now ....I thinkn its cause of the ph level...and etc..will update as soon as I get that under control...I don't know if I said this in this forum but he did take out 2 Red Bellies the same size....had all 3 in a 55....now he's all alone...looking to find him some companions good observation lil neet... i was going to mention it but I wanted to see what people said...horrible pics from my Cell...gettiung the Digital camera Saturday


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

hastatus said:


> Get better photos. The clear eye suggests a P. cariba, though some localities P. nattereri have clear eyes.


I agree. It's a effed up caribe


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

yeah got him from a LFS he was swimming with a bunch of RB's ...I guy had brought them in I guess, had to get rid of them...he stuck out like a stripper at Church....(u get the point)...working on his water levels transfered him to a smaller tank till I get his water levels corrected...(ph, nitates and etc.) any suggestions?...anyone else care to comment?...on levels or etc?...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I say Caribe









or a stressed out Red


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

i say nostatous (spelling)... MA had one that looks something like that.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Does he still have a picture?man this fool busted his heater again..gotta camera over the weekend...so as soon as I get the Temp settled I will take a better picture.


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

i say cariba, w/ no spot . . .

the shape of him, the fins, the jaw . . that's no red belly . .. too skinny and stuff

the scales say cariba too

cuz reds would still have dots at that size . . .

i say cariba 99% cuz i'm starting to see caribas on pfury w/ no spot . . . go figga


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Thats a Caribe. You can see from the later pictures that the black gill marking is gently but very lightly visable. The first reaction I got from the start of the thread so I'll go with that. Caribe.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

thanx Whall Banner..i been slacking guyz...I need to get those pics I took up....long story short..this guy almost froze to death....looked like a tern then got that red on his fin, black on his gil and thats when I posted that bad cell phone pic....he was laying on the ground...heater had broke.....and the water was freezing had him at my old apartment...i went to go check on him after 2 days ...I thought he was dead ...but a bucket of hot water got him....but i'll update soon I hope...


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

some updated pics I took still hard to see it.....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

P. cariba. ID complete.


----------

